# Foster Dog



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Jul 8, 2012)

We finished fostering 4 kittens yesterday. It has been one of my dreams to foster a dog for a VERY long time. So being me, I asked if they possibly had any dogs and/or puppies that needed fostering, it turns out they had gotten this 10 year old Chihuahua mix a few days ago who needed to get away from the kennel because she was getting aggressive and bored. After a few minutes of thinking, I decided I would foster her for two weeks. She is light brown with a white lightning bolt on her chest, and she has a very grey face. 

When I first got her home, everything went well she adjusted easily and became friends with my other dog, a Border Collie. At around 5 she started pooping and peeing everywhere . I was literally trailing her with a resolve bottle and paper towels. It turns out, she is not house-trained, or trained in any other aspect. Also she doesn't know how to sit, stay or come, and if you try to move her when she is sleeping she will nip or growl at you. The only thing she does well with is walking on a leash. Today is the second day we've had her and so far she's got the hang of sit, and stay, and I took her on a pretty long walk. 

The only reason I posted this was because... I'm falling in love with her. With all her faults and her missing front teeth, she is a good dog. I don't know how I love her, because you can ask anyone and they will tell you that I hate small dogs. 

What could it hurt to have another dog? She's a free adoption, and she's 10 years old. She wont live for very much longer (please don't let me have jinxed it ) The only problem is my parents. They have already told me "No. We are not keeping her." She's growing on my mom, so I don't think she'll be the problem. It's my dad who will. Any advice? I'm probably going to spring the question when were almost done fostering her. I got jazzie when I was 5 and she's 12 years old, and I've been asking for a new dog since I was 10, so this isn't a spring of the moment decision. I will take in all the pros and cons of having two dogs.



1.) Any advice to help convince my parents?
2.) Training tips?
3.) Kennel training?
4.) She's missing her front teeth, any food that would be easier for her to eat?
5.) How to keep her from growling or biting when being moved?
5.) House-training?


Any other tips or advice would be helpful, Thanks!


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

emmadipstik said:
			
		

> We finished fostering 4 kittens yesterday. It has been one of my dreams to foster a dog for a VERY long time. So being me, I asked if they possibly had any dogs and/or puppies that needed fostering, it turns out they had gotten this 10 year old Chihuahua mix a few days ago who needed to get away from the kennel because she was getting aggressive and bored. After a few minutes of thinking, I decided I would foster her for two weeks. She is light brown with a white lightning bolt on her chest, and she has a very grey face.
> 
> When I first got her home, everything went well she adjusted easily and became friends with my other dog, a Border Collie. At around 5 she started pooping and peeing everywhere . I was literally trailing her with a resolve bottle and paper towels. It turns out, she is not house-trained, or trained in any other aspect. Also she doesn't know how to sit, stay or come, and if you try to move her when she is sleeping she will nip or growl at you. The only thing she does well with is walking on a leash. Today is the second day we've had her and so far she's got the hang of sit, and stay, and I took her on a pretty long walk.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a bulldog that followed my mom home from the dump -he was sweet, but ugly. Missing teeth, and he was starving, could've been cause he was just THAT dog, cause he was fat. But we found the owners and returned him. But we fed him cut up hot dogs in little peices. As for house training- As SOON as she pees or poos, set her outside, and dont let her in for a while, and say something like (when your taking her out) "Wanna go poddy?" or like get a bell for her to ring so she doesnt have an esxcuse for going inside (but teach her to use it,LOL) And I would soften her dog food. 

Kennel training - Every day, put her in the kennel for 10-15 minutes, or until she settles down (with you in the house) and then give her a reward. Repeat this until she calms down quickly, then leave for a bit (10 minutes perhaps) and come back. Reward her. And if you dont have time to do this- Give her a BUNCH of stuff to do - Cat toy mouse, little kongs, etc. Maybe not bones tho 

As for traing your dad (  ) I know how you feel, i had to do the same thing w/ goats and chickens, but heres the trick- Make your mom LOVE her, and show your dad all her good sides so while he may not love her, he doesnt resent her. If you can get your mom on board, then it should work (well works better for us cause my dad deploys each year so he doesnt have much of a choise  )


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 8, 2012)

Bless you for having the good heart to welcome this dog into your life and home.  I know it's tough when you live with parents, but they wouldn't have let you bring her home if they were dead set against it.

All of your questions are valid and unfortunately, there aren't simple answers to any of them. The fact that she is 10 years old and basically hasn't had any formal training, will make your task a little harder than most.  The very first thing you need to do, along with your parents, is to have *patience* with this dog.  Like all shelter dogs, she comes with a history that you will never know or fully understand.  For some dogs their "baggage" isn't too much but for others the come with a list a mile long.  

It is the nature of chihuahuas or mixes of this breed to not be fully housebroken.  They often times have "little dog attitude" and this often leads to snapping or biting.  Some traits like this can be controlled but often not fully rehabilitated due to breed and age.

Keep in mind that you brought her home because she was having issues being in the shelter for some time.  It's also going to take a while for her cage break to show any results.  It may happen in two weeks or it may not.

You mention her front teeth are missing.  Fortunately, the front teeth don't serve as a vital eating tool with dogs.  If she has her molars and even if only a few, she will be able to eat dry dog food if she has a liking for it.  If she is fussy, she may need soft or canned food, which in my opinion, should only be a last resort as it's not the best for nutrition or their dental care.

If you plan to continue fostering dogs and even if you're lucky enough to keep this little treasure, let me offer you a suggestion.  This is a book that is reasonably priced and is a wealth of information for anyone fostering or adopting a shelter dog.  It's called "Second Hand Dog" and the author is Carol Lea Benjamin.  She writes with common sense and also uses a sense of humor to get her point across as these type of dogs can push all your buttons and make the situation very stressful.  If you're able to purchase the book you will find it to be an invaluable tool for this dog or future fosters.  If your unable to buy it, possibly your library might have it in it's inventory?  

http://www.amazon.com/Second-Hand-Dog-First-rate-reference/dp/0876057350

Good luck with "your" dog and know that what you're doing is a wonderful thing both for this dog and for you.  Even if you don't get to keep her, you will have made a difference in her life and possibly make it easier for her to be adopted.

Good luck!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

I have no suggestions but good luck!
I would love to foster but the fact I already have 6 dogs and livestock kind of kabashes that.


----------



## Bossroo (Jul 9, 2012)

Just WHO is going to pay for the carpet cleaning and the Vet bills for an aged dog ?


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 9, 2012)

All I have to say is that we got a "foster" dog  years ago-----and he is still here! LOL

I don't know what reasons your parents have for saying "We are not keeping her.", but I'm sure they are valid.  Some people just don't believe in having more than one dog at a time----more expense, more attention, etc.  All you can do is try to get her trained as well as you can while you have her.  Maybe both parents will have fallen for the little girl by then, but if the answer is still "no", at least you have given her a better chance at finding a permanent home.

I never liked chihuahuas until I took one in to "find a home for" and ended up keeping him.  He is the sweetest thing ever!  We now also have a female Chi-Min Pin that is just adorable too.  Good luck with your foster dog-----I hope you accomplish your goals for her.


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Jul 10, 2012)

Well the past few days I've been working with her... A LOT. She isn't improving at all, and well I'm nearly 100% sure that we wont be keeping her. Both my parents now hate her, and want me to take her back today. I'm not going to though. I just don't know what to do...


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 10, 2012)

You haven't even begun to give this dog a chance.  In the scheme of things, she spent a lifetime getting "screwed up," and you are not going to fix it in a few days no matter how much you work with her.
Patience is the key here.  If she is causing this much turmoil in your home and with your parents, take her back to the shelter as this type of environment isn't any better for her from where she came.
You and your parents have to realize that she is not going to turn into Lassie regardless of how much progress she makes.  She may only become tolerable and for her, that may be as far as she is capable of going.

I know this must sound harsh, but fostering problem dogs is not for the impatient or those wanting instant gratification.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 11, 2012)

This doesn't sound like a good dog for your situation. Your a student, correct? What will become of her when you return to school? It doesn't sound lke she would respond well to a constant stream of animals. That would pretty much end any other fosters. I don't think any blame falls with you or your parents, but rather with the pound. They should not have sent a dog with so many problems with a first time  dog foster parent.


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Jul 11, 2012)

I know, I know. It's just that she was showing a lot of improvement such as - Not pooping in the house, she would sit, and stay on command, and she didn't growl or chase cats, etc. And than suddenly it went haywire. I don't want to give up on her but I've never trained a dog, or dealt with aggressive dogs. She bit me today (she has no front teeth so it didn't leave anything), attacked the cat, and pooped 4 times in the house. *Sigh* I'm not going to give up just yet. But if the aggression gets worse, I will give her back so that she can actually be trained better than she would be here. I only want to do what would be best for her, but I don't know what that would be because if she goes back than they will probably euthanize her. No one wants a 10 year old aggressive Chihuahua, who is not house-trained, or trained at all, and that chases cats. I'm sorry if I sound like a downer, I'm really not, it's just that I'm concerned for her future.

I will not give up on her, she needs someone who will stick by her side and never give up on her. Wish her luck!


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 11, 2012)

I do wish you luck and probably in time and much perseverance she would come around.  Unfortunately, you are a young person that has to comply with your parent's wishes and if their heart and head isn't in the same place as yours,  this may be a futile attempt for you and the dog.

You are correct that she would be very difficult to place, but rather than being placed into a home where her shortcomings may not be understood and result in her being poorly treated again, euthanasia may be the more humane solution to the problem.

I want you to know I speak from experience.  I volunteered at a no-kill shelter for more than 20 years.  I brought home many dogs for a cage break and for behavioral issues.  Most of the dogs did well, but again, it took much time and patience.  A couple that touched my heart and had issues that truly would have caused them never to be placed, I kept.  They progressed to a certain level, and for me that was more than enough. They were far from perfect.   They lived out their remaining years with me and had the best life they were capable of having despite their issues.  But for me, that was fine.

I know this dog has touched you in a special way, but possibly your situation at this time of your life isn't what this dog needs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 11, 2012)

It sounds like this dog might be better in a home that she is the only pet. Also, was she fully vetted? Could some of her problems be physical problems that are erupting into "bad" behavior? What about working really hard on finding her that right home? Put her out there on all the forums you are on. Talk to everyone you know. There is probably someone with time and an open heart to welcome her.


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Her aggression is getting worse and she now is a big brat, and she will not eat or listen to us. She has bit me, my friend, my mom, my dad and my sister. We are watching two 5 year-olds over the weekend and I just don't want risk any injuries so we are going to return her today, she is just to much to handle. 

I hope you guys don't think I'm a giver upper... I'm really not, she's just a bit to much to handle. I usually wouldn't give up this early, but I just feel like having her with the two boys is risking it.

I'm feel horrible but please know I tried. I am probably going to stick with socializing cats and kittens because that's what I'm best at.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 12, 2012)

emmadipstik said:
			
		

> Her aggression is getting worse and she now is a big brat, and she will not eat or listen to us. She has bit me, my friend, my mom, my dad and my sister. We are watching two 5 year-olds over the weekend and I just don't want risk any injuries so we are going to return her today, she is just to much to handle.
> 
> I hope you guys don't think I'm a giver upper... I'm really not, she's just a bit to much to handle. I usually wouldn't give up this early, but I just feel like having her with the two boys is risking it.
> 
> I'm feel horrible but please know I tried. I am probably going to stick with socializing cats and kittens because that's what I'm best at.


You are not a quitter, You tried. If I had a dog that bit everyone in the house, it would be gone. Period. It costs the same to feed a dog that is enjoyable, potty trained and does not bite as it does to feed a dog with a bad attitude and bites. Poop and pee all over the house......grrrrrr....... get a dog the family can enjoy.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 14, 2012)

Maybe there was just too much going on at your haouse and that caused her to be nervous and bite and poop in the house.  ksalvagno is probably right in suggesting that the dog would do better as the only pet.  Don't feel at bad, every dog is not going to fit perfectly into your home.  Hopefully there is another dog that would be a better foster.


----------



## pippa01 (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, that's kinda a harder question. Have you ever tried a choke chain? I trained border collie with it and it worked pretty well. He is bigger that she is, I'm sure. Also, when he pulls away, make a "sch" sound at him. Let him know that your in charge and will not tolerate behavior. Love him but make him respect you. Your the Alpha dog.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 4, 2012)

Many people train their little dogs like this to "go" on one of those pee pads that you get at the pet stores or Walmart or something.  It may be that she was trained on one of them and now that she doesn't see one anywhere, she is just going where ever.  It may be worth a try.  

That won't help you with the other issues, but thought I would toss it out there anyhow.


----------

